
Project Treble and Kernel – Linux Plumbers Conference 2017 - EddieRingle
https://www.linuxplumbersconf.org/2017/ocw/proposals/4807
======
EddieRingle
Slides available here:
[https://www.linuxplumbersconf.org/2017/ocw//system/presentat...](https://www.linuxplumbersconf.org/2017/ocw//system/presentations/4807/original/Treble%20&%20Kernel%20-%20Plumbers.pdf)

